# Liquor Bottle



## catchat (Jul 21, 2005)

I have two liquor bottles that are shaped like a donkey and an elephant in boxing gloves with top hats corks. They originally held Gilbey's Spey Royal Scotch Whisky.  On the bottom of the bottle it is embossed Federal Law forbids sale or reuse of this bottle.  Creation of James E. Beam Distilling Co. D-334-145-64 (c) C. Miller 1964 Genuine Regal China.  Are they worth anything?  Should I hold on to them?  My Dad just passed away and he owned a bar many years ago.  I want to know why he kept them so long.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 21, 2005)

The federal law bottles were used from 1932-1964.  The Jim Beam bottles arent worth a lot that I know of but hang on to them.  My grandpa has one that he found out is worth over $100. I dont think they are worth a whole lot now because they are fairly new. Give them a couple years to get the price raised. I might be wrong on your specific bottle, maybe someone else can give you more info. 

 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 21, 2005)

the boxing donky was produced in 1964 and in perfect shape is worth 15-20 .
 the elephant is also 1964 and is worth about the same. it is nice that you have booth. and as a set they may be worth 40- 50 dollars.


----------



## catchat (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks very much Tony and Digger.  I appreciate the reply back.


----------

